# [uinput] creazione anomala del dispositivo

## cloc3

```

live ~ # ls -l /dev/uinput /dev/input/uinput 

ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/uinput: No such file or directory

ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/input/uinput: No such file or directory

live ~ # modprobe -v uinput

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo-r2-live/kernel/drivers/input/misc/uinput.ko 

live ~ # ls -l /dev/uinput /dev/input/uinput 

crw-r----- 1 root root 10, 223  3 lug 16:20 /dev/input/uinput

crw------- 1 root root 10, 223  3 lug 16:20 /dev/uinput

```

vengono creati due dispositivi!!

la cosa si può correggere con una riga di udev come la seguente:

```

live ~ # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/33-uinput.rules 

KERNEL=="uinput", GROUP="users", SYMLINK+="uinput", MODE="666"

```

in questo caso, però, le impostazioni dei permessi non vengono passate:

```

live ~ # modprobe -rv uinput

rmmod /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo-r2-live/kernel/drivers/input/misc/uinput.ko

live ~ # udevadm control --reload-rules

live ~ # modprobe -v uinput

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo-r2-live/kernel/drivers/input/misc/uinput.ko 

live ~ # ls -l /dev/uinput /dev/input/uinput 

crw-r----- 1 root users 10, 223  3 lug 16:26 /dev/input/uinput

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       12  3 lug 16:26 /dev/uinput -> input/uinput

```

la riga di udev funziona solo parzialmente, perchè il MODE non viene applicato.

p.s.: 

```

live rules.d #  uname -rm

2.6.33-gentoo-r2-live i686

live rules.d # udevd --version

158

```

----------

